# [ALSA] Ne sauvegarde pas son fichier de conf...(REGLE)

## kangal

Salut a tous,

J'ai un petit probleme etrange avec alsa, tout marche tres bien a pars que je suis obliger d'executer alsaconf a chaque demarage pour avoir du son, sinon j'ai droit a ce message:

Please check that:

Your soundcard is configured properly

etc....

Je me met root pour faire un alsaconf, une fois que la conf est fini il me dit creer un fichier

/etc/modules.d/alsa

 tout marche parfaitement, seulement quand je redemarre, je doit recommencer a chaque fois ce petit bazar...

Si quelqu'un sait comment sauver sa conf alsa...

merci !!!

----------

## kernelsensei

tu as mis le script alsasound dans default ?

----------

## kangal

Qu'est ce que tu veux dire??

J'ajoute que au boot j'ai une erreur ou il me dit que ALSA n'est pas demarer... :Sad: 

----------

## sebbb

Je pense qu'il te manque un :

```
rc-update add alsasound default
```

Maintanant si t'as une erreur d'alsa au démarrage, je te conseille de t'intéresser à cette erreur avant de continuer sur celle là... les 2 sont surement liées

----------

## kangal

J'ai fais ce que tu m'as dit, ca n'a rien changer...

L'erreur au demarage me dit simplement qu' ALSA n'as pas reussi a demarrer:(

----------

## Pachacamac

T'as essayé de lancer alsaconf ?

----------

## kangal

lol, oui, c'est ce que je suis obliger de faire a chaque boot pour avoir du son:cry:

----------

## Pachacamac

Et la commande alsactl store ne change rien non plus ?

----------

## kangal

nop:(  ca marche toujours pas tant que je n'ai pas fais un alsaconf...

----------

## Pachacamac

Et alsactl restore ? Normalement ça recharge la config enregistré avec alsactl store...

----------

## kangal

Je vais voir au reboot, mais j'ai quand meme l'impression que c'est autre chose, parce qu'il n'arive pas a demarrer ALSA au boot alors qu'il le fait tres bien durant une session...

----------

## Pachacamac

Donne une partie du dmesg

----------

## kangal

ALSA: Problems starting needed service

alsasound was not start...

C'est tout ce qu'il me dit:(

----------

## Pachacamac

Essaye de le démarrer plus tard

----------

## kangal

Comment je fais ca???

----------

## Pachacamac

En éditant le script de démarrage.

Ou en mettant /etc/init.d/alsa start dans /etc/local.d/start

----------

## El_Goretto

Sur un portable sasfépu, j'ai du intervertir le chargement de ALSA (carte ISA) et de PCMCIA (yenta), va savoir pourquoi, çà merdait dans un sens et pas dans l'autre...

----------

## kangal

heu...Donc pour resumer vous me conseillez quoi??? :Embarassed: 

----------

## kangal

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> En éditant le script de démarrage.
> 
> Ou en mettant /etc/init.d/alsa start dans /etc/local.d/start

 

Je n'ai meme pas de /etc/init.d/alsa.... ni de /etc/local.d...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kangal wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*   En éditant le script de démarrage.
> 
> Ou en mettant /etc/init.d/alsa start dans /etc/local.d/start 
> 
> Je n'ai meme pas de /etc/init.d/alsa.... ni de /etc/local.d... 

 

Bon, sous gentoo c'est respectivement /etc/init.d/alsasound et /etc/conf.d/local.start, mais c'est une solution... "porc". Logiement, le script alsasound provient de l'ebuild alsa-utils non?

----------

## kangal

J'ai bien un /etc/init.d/alsasound, pour le script, oui tres certainement, j'ai emerge alsa, puis lancer alsacfg...

Je sais pas trop d'ou ca peut venir...

----------

## Pachacamac

Merci El_Goretto. J'ai pas eu de gentoo sous la main depuis quelques mois d'où cette erreur.

C'est peut-être une solution porc mais c'est une solution tout de même.

Le script d'alsa lance trop tot le service alors tu doit le retarder, soit en modifiant le script, soit en l'executant plus tard.

----------

## kangal

Et comment je peux faire ca? :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

Regarde à quel niveau est lancé alsasound ("rc-status -a"). Chez moi, il est dans le runlevel "boot".

Pour lancer alsasound après pcmcia (par exemple), modifie le fichier "/etc/init.d/alsasound". Tu y trouveras une section "depend()" : 

```
depend() {

        need bootmisc localmount

        after modules isapnp coldplug hotplug

}
```

Ajoute simplement le nom du/des rc-script/s à lancer avant alsasound (pcmcia par exemple) à la fin de la ligne "after".

----------

## kangal

Runlevel: boot

 keymaps                                                             [ started ]

 clock                                                               [ started ]

 localmount                                                          [ started ]

 consolefont                                                         [ started ]

 coldplug                                                            [ started ]

 modules                                                             [ started ]

 hostname                                                            [ started ]

 net.lo                                                              [ started ]

 serial                                                              [ started ]

 urandom                                                             [ started ]

 checkroot                                                           [ started ]

 rmnologin                                                           [ started ]

 bootmisc                                                            [ started ]

 checkfs                                                             [ started ]

 alsasound                                                           [ started ]

Runlevel: default

 xdm                                                                 [ started ]

 ntp-client                                                            [   off ]

 sshd                                                                [ started ]

 cupsd                                                               [ started ]

 local                                                               [ started ]

 vixie-cron                                                          [ started ]

 syslog-ng                                                           [ started ]

 domainname                                                          [ started ]

 coldplug                                                            [ started ]

 net.eth0                                                              [   off ]

 netmount                                                            [ started ]

 hotplug                                                             [ started ]

 alsasound                                                           [ started ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                               [ started ]

Runlevel: single

Runlevel: UNASSIGNED

 apmd                                                                  [   off ]

 clock~                                                                [   off ]

 crypto-loop                                                           [   off ]

 esound                                                                [   off ]

 famd                                                                  [   off ]

 gpm                                                                   [   off ]

 hdparm                                                                [   off ]

 net.eth1                                                              [   off ]

 nscd                                                                  [   off ]

 ntpd                                                                  [   off ]

 numlock                                                               [   off ]

 portmap                                                               [   off ]

 rsyncd                                                                [   off ]

 spamd                                                                 [   off ]

Pourquoi alsasound est il [started] 2 fois??, Et aussi, qu'est ce que c'est que tout les runlevel unassigned qui sont off, certains m'interresse vachement comme net.eth1 (que je doit demarrer a la main a chaque fois) et clock (qui se deregle toute seules)...

merci de ton aide

----------

## yoyo

Alsasound ne doit/peut appartenir qu'à un seul runlevel ("boot" il me semble). Supprime l'occurence dans le runlevel "default" ("rc-update del alsasound default").

Je te conseille vivement la lecture de ce chapitre du handbook : 4. Les scripts d'initialisation, et au moins la partie "Utiliser rc-update". Tout y est expliqué et tu sauras comment fire pour ton net.eth1 par exemple.

Enjoy !

----------

## kangal

Alors oui et non...

Je te remercie ENORMEMENT, parce que j'ai remis de l'ordre dans mon init, et  ca a reparer plein de truc...

Par contre, j'ai tjrs le meme message d'erreur sur ALSA... :Confused: 

----------

## Pachacamac

T'as mis quoi comme dépendances ?

----------

## kangal

aucune...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Et t'as testé de le mettre dans le conf.d même si ce n'est pas très propre ?

----------

## kangal

Je fais ca comment????

note que dans mon repertoire conf.d, j'ai un fichier alsasound (je sais pas si c'est ca que tu voulais dire...)

----------

## Pachacamac

Comme je te l'ai dit en "en mettant /etc/init.d/alsasound start dans /etc/conf.d/local.start"

----------

## kangal

Il me dit que ALSA est deja started...

Une fois que E est lancer, si je lance une chanson dans xmms, il me met: Failed to open audio output OSS Driver 1.2.1.0

je doit me mettre en root pour executer alsacfonf, ecraser /etc/modules.d/alsa afin d'avoir a nouveau du son...

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est quoi E ?

T'as bien configuré la sortie d'xmms pour utiliser alsa ?

----------

## kangal

E c'est mon wm, enlightenment.

Bon, j'ai trouver la solution, quand alsa se chargait en boot, ca marchait parce que mes port pci n'etait pas encore charger (du moin c'est ce que j'ai supposer...) Alors je l'ai charger en default et pas en boot, et la surprise, ca marche8) 

Merci de ton aide!

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est un moyen de le charger plus tard.

Dans la doc officielle il doit faire partie du niveau boot. C'est juste des dépendances à changer. Mais je pense que tu vas en rester là  :Wink: 

----------

